# The best case in the whole wide world?



## jusmeig (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi there,

Short and sweet...im looking for some suggestions for the ultimate computer case using the following criteria:

1) Noise reduction (important)
2) Air flow (always important)
3) Clear side panel (not so important)


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

lol, mine has 2 n 3, but 1 is sorta optional. the aspire x navigaotor (i love this case) has 5 fans and a fan speed controller. it has plenty of room also =). you can find it here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811144092


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

2 and 3 also. 1 depends mostly on the components in the system. I have 3 fans and 1 PSU fan plus CPU liquid cooling and I can hardly hear a thing!

Thermaltake Kandalf 9000BWS. VERY GOOD airflow and lots of room. $$ though.


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

Any Antec case is a good choice as they are known for their quality build, attention to detail and good airflow which equates to a quiet system when the remaining components are also chosen for quiet operation. Particularly the Antec P180, P150 and Sonata II are excellent choices, tho none have clear side panels are any bling.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=81602


----------

